# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Altavista and ASP

## Martin Sigut

Hi, please help me with problem.

My server runs on WinNT, IIS 4, SQL data source and use DB-access to generating pages for client.
HOW CAN I support Altavista and other ROBOT index machine for scan ASP pages
with DB-content ?
Metatags ? Specially ISAPI ? COM ? 

Resume 
I need some techniques or ideas for scan ASP DB-based sites witch WORK with Yahoo.com, altavista etc.

many thanks

Martin Sigut

----------

